# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > بطولة كأس القارات 2009 >  الفيفا تكشف عن التشكيلات الرسمية للمنتخبات الثمانية المشاركة

## The Gentle Man

رسميــــاً : الـ ( fifa ) تكشف عن التشكيلات الرسمية للمنتخبات الثمانية المشاركة 

 
وضع موقع الـ " فيفا " الرسمي التشكيلات النهائية والمُستدعاة للمنتخبات الـ ( 8 ) المُشارك ةفي بطولة " كأس القارات 2009 " .


حيث جاءت تشكيلة مُنتخب " مصر " هكذا : عصام الحضري ، محمود فتح الله ، أحمد المحمدي ، أحمد سعيد ، أحمد خيري ، هاني سعيد ، أحمد فتحي ، حسني عبد ربه ، محمد زيدان ، أحمد عيد ، محمد شوقي ، محمد حمص ، عبد العزيز توفيق ، سيد معوض ، أحمد فرج ، عبد الواحد مسعود السيد ، أحمد حسن ، أحمد عبد الغني ، عمرو زكي ، وائل جمعة ، رؤوف ، محمد أبو تريكة ، محمد صبحي .


تشكيلة مُنتخب " جنوب أفريقيا " : رووين فرنانديز ، سيبونيزو جاكسا ، تسيبو ماسيليلا ، ارون موكوينا ، بنسون مهلونجو ، ماكبيث سيبايا ، لانس ديفيدز ، سيفيوي تشابالالا ، كاتليجو مفيلا ، ستيفن بينار ، ايلريو فان هيردين ، تيكو موديزيه ، كاجيشو ديكجاكوي ، ماثيو بوث ، إينوسنت مدليدلي ، ايتوميلنج كوني ، برنارد باركر ، ثيمبينكوسي فانتيني ، برايس مون ، بونجاني كومالو ، كاتليجو ماشيجو ، براين بالويي ، مورجان جولد .


تشكيلة مُنتخب " العراق " : نور صبري ، محمد علي كريم ، باسم عباس ، فريد مجيد ، نشأت أكرم ، صالح سدير ، عماد محمد ، لؤي صلاح ، عبد الوهاب ، يونس محمود ، هوار ملا محمد ، محمد كاصد ، كرار جاسم ، سلام شاكر ، علي حسين رحيمة ، دارا محمد ، علاء عبدالزهرة ، مهدي كريم ، عباس عصام ، سامر سعيد ، عدي طالب ، مؤيد خالد ، هلكورد ملا محمد .



تشكيلة مُنتخب " إيطاليا " : جيانلويجي بوفون ، دافيدي سانتون ، فابيو جروسو ، جورجيو كيليني ، فابيو كانافارو ، نيكولا ليجروتالي ، سيموني بيبي ، جينارو جاتوزو ، لوكا توني ، دانييلي دي روسي ، البرتو جيلاردينو ، مورغان دي سانكتيس ، اليساندرو جامبيريني ، ماركو اميليا ، فينشينزو ياكوينتا ، ماورو كامورانيزي ، جيوسيبي روسي ، انجلو بالومبو ، جيانلوكا زامبروتا ، ريكاردو مونتوليفو ، اندريا بيرلو ، اندريا دوسينا ، فابيو كوالياريلا .


تشكيلة مُنتخب " إسبانيا " : إيكر كاسياس ، راؤول البيول ، جيرار بيكيه ، كارلوس مارشينا ، كارليس بويول ، بابلو هرنانديز ، دافيد فيا ، تشافي ، فرناندو توريس ، سيسك فابريجاس ، خوان كابديفيلا ، سيرجيو بوسكيتس ، دييجو لوبيز ، تشافي الونسو ، سيرجيو راموس ، فرناندو ليورنتي ، دانيال جويزا ، البرت رييرا ، الفارو اربيلوا ، سانتي كازورلا ، دافيد سيلفا ، خوان مانويل ماتا ، بيبي رينا .


تشكيلة مُنتخب " الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية " : تيم هاوارد ، جوناثان بورنستاين ، كارلوس بوكانيجرا ، كونور كايسي ، أوجوتشي أونيو ، هيث بيرس ، داماركوس بيزلي ، كلينت ديمبسي ، تشارلي ديفيس ، لاندون دونوفان ، مارفيل واين ، مايكل برادلي ، ريكاردو كلارك ، داني كاليف ، جاي مايكل ديميريت ، ساشا كلجيستان ، جوزي التيدور ، براد جوزان ، فريدي ادو ، فرانسيسكو توريس ، جوناثان سيبكتور ، بيني فيلهابر ، لوي روبلس .


تشكيلة مُنتخب " نيوزيلندا " : مارك باستون ، ارون سكوت ، توني لوكهيد ، دانكن اوغتون ، بن سيجموند ، ايفان فيسيليتش ، سايمون اليوت ، تيم براون ، شاين سمليتز ، كريس كيلن ، ليو بيرتوس ، غلين موس ، أندي بارون ، جيريمي كريستي ، جيريمي بروكي ، كريس جيمس ، ديف ماليجان ، أندي بويينز ، ستيفن أولد ، كريس وود ، كريس برايت ، جارود سميث ، جيمس باناتين .


تشكيلة مُنتخب " البرازيل " : جوليو سيزار ، مايكون ، لوسيو ، جوان ، فيليبي ميلو ، كليبر ، ايلانو ، جيلبرتو سيلفا ، لويس فابيانو ، كاكا ، روبينيو ، فيكتور ، دانييل الفيس ، لويزاو ، ميراندا ، اندريه سانتوس ، جوزويه ، راميريز ، جوليو باتيستا ، كليبرسون ، الكسندر باتو ، نيلمار ، جوميش .

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

> رسميــــاً : الـ ( fifa ) تكشف عن التشكيلات الرسمية للمنتخبات الثمانية المشاركة 
> 
> 
> 
>  
> تشكيلة مُنتخب " إسبانيا " : إيكر كاسياس ، راؤول البيول ، جيرار بيكيه ، كارلوس مارشينا ، كارليس بويول ، بابلو هرنانديز ، دافيد فيا ، تشافي ، فرناندو توريس ، سيسك فابريجاس ، خوان كابديفيلا ، سيرجيو بوسكيتس ، دييجو لوبيز ، تشافي الونسو ، سيرجيو راموس ، فرناندو ليورنتي ، دانيال جويزا ، البرت رييرا ، الفارو اربيلوا ، سانتي كازورلا ، دافيد سيلفا ، خوان مانويل ماتا ، بيبي رينا . 
> 
> 
> تشكيلة مُنتخب " البرازيل " : جوليو سيزار ، مايكون ، لوسيو ، جوان ، فيليبي ميلو ، كليبر ، ايلانو ، جيلبرتو سيلفا ، لويس فابيانو ، كاكا ، روبينيو ، فيكتور ، دانييل الفيس ، لويزاو ، ميراندا ، اندريه سانتوس ، جوزويه ، راميريز ، جوليو باتيستا ، كليبرسون ، الكسندر باتو ، نيلمار ، جوميش .


مش ممكن البرازيل من دون ادريانو ورونالدنيو و رونالدو

اسبانيا ب عمالقة كاتلونيا فائزه ...!!!!

----------


## فارس الأحلام

:SnipeR (62): إسبانيا الفايزة إنشاء الله  :SnipeR (62):

----------

